# Escambia 3-23-12



## Bbagwell (Mar 10, 2010)

Wanted to hit the river this weekend, but apparently the wife has better things for me to do. So I went today and everyone is happy. Got off work early and put in at Beck around 3:30 and didn't even make it to the main river. The water was up a little with all the rain, which i expected, so i started by flippin a jig into some flooded areas. got nothing. then I hit a few deep humps and ledges that typically hold fish in the winter months and after a storm front. well the fish were there but I couldn't hook up. plenty of bites but they were just pecking. broke off four jigs and a drop shot and decided to change my approach. Talked to a couple guys throwin weightless trick worms and said they had caught a few. Tried it for a while but with my truncated time frame i didnt have the patience. A great tactic though, one of my best go to's on hard days. So i moved down Becks Lake a bit throwing a Buzz Bait. I figured with the warming water temps, overcast skies and dark approaching, might be a good move. Caught one nice bass. 3.5 to 4 lbs. She was FAT! Definitely been off the bed for a while and feeding like crazy. had a few cotton fish grab at the buzz but the bass was the only one boated. not a bad evening, wish i could have had a few more fish but at least i got my fishing in for the weekend.:thumbsup:


----------



## nojerseydevil (Jan 23, 2009)

Oh yeah. Good report.

NJD


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

Nice fish!!!


----------



## jstblsd (Jul 6, 2010)

Nice catch!


----------



## N!cky (Jul 28, 2009)

Good Job... :thumbup: I saw one cruising about that size in there RIGHT by the launch in becks the other day bream fishing...


----------

